# يونان النبي



## مونيكا 57 (25 يناير 2010)

*تذكار نياحة يونان النبي سنة 900 ق م ( 25 تـــوت)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح النبى العظيم يونان بن أمتاي وقيل أنه ابن أرمله صرفه صيدا ، الذي أقامه ايليا النبي من الموت ، فتبعه وخدمه ونال نعمة النبوة . (قصة يونان وهـروبه وعودته إلى نينوي مدونة بالتفصيل في سفر يونان في العهد القديم في الكتاب المقدس . 

فقد أوحى الله تبارك وتعالى إليه أن يمضى إلى مدينة نينوي وينذر أهلها أنه بعد ثلاثة أيام تنقلب مدينتهم ة ففكر في نفسه قائلا "لو كان الله يشاء هلاكهم لما طلبني بإنذارهم ، وأخشى أن أمضى إليهم وأبلغهم هذا الإنذار فيتوبوا فلا يهلكهم . وأكون أنا كاذبا فلا يعود أحد يصدقني فيما بعد . وربما أقتل لأني نقلت الكذب عن الله ، فأقم وأهرب" . فماذا عساه ظن هذا النبي ؟ كيف يستطيع أحد أن يهرب من وجه الله ؟ انه أراد بالهرب أن يبتعد عن مدينة نينوي لأنه لم يشاء القيام بإنذارهم لمعرفته أن الله رؤوف ورحيم ، بطئ الغضب نادم علي الشر، وظن أنه بابتعاده عن نينوي يرسل الله نبيا غيره لإنذار تلك المدينة . وقد كان هروب يونان النبي وطرحه في البحر حتى يظهر الآية بوجوده في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام ، وخروجه سالما ، ليكون رمزا ودليلا على قيام المخلص من القبر بعد ثلاثة أيام ولم ير فسادا . فقام يونان ليهرب من وجه الرب ونزل إلى يافا حيث وجد سفينة ذاهبة إلى ترشيش فأقلع مع ركابها إلى ترشيش . . فأرسل الرب ريحا شديدة وحدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتى كادت السفينة تنكسر ، فخافوا وصرخ كل واحد إلى إلهه . ثم قال بعضهم لبعض هلما نلقى قرعة لنعرف بسبب من هذه البلية . فلما اقترعوا أصابت القرعة يونان ، فقالوا له ما الذي فعلته حتى جاء علينا هذا بسببك ؟ فقال لهم اطرحوني في البحر فتسلموا ، فاستغفروا الله ثم طرحوه فبلعه حوت عظيم . ومكث في جوفه ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ثم قذفه عند نينوي ، فقام عند ذلك ودخل نينوي ، وأنذر أهلها فتابوا جميعهم ، الملك والعظيم والفقير والشيخ والطفل ، وصرخوا إلى الله صائمين ورجع كل واحد منهم عن طريقه الرديئة ، فقبل الله توبتهم ورحمهم ، ثم قام يونان وأتي إلى أرض ومات بها . وسبق مجيء السيد المسيح بأكثر من تسعمائة سنة . وتنبأ في زمان آموص وابنه عوزيا . وقد عاش ما يقرب من المائة سنة . تنبأ منها نيف وسبعين سنة . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين


لمواضع التي ذكر فيها النبي يونان في الكتاب المقدس

2 ملوك 14: 25 هو رد تخم اسرائيل من مدخل حماة الى بحر العربة حسب كلام الرب اله اسرائيل الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده يونان بن أمتّاي النبي الذي من جتّ حافر.

متى 12: 39 فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.

متى 12: 40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال.

متى 12: 41 رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان. وهوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا.

متى 16: 4 جيل شرير فاسق يلتمس آية. ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. ثم تركهم ومضى.

لوقا 11: 29 وفيما كان الجموع مزدحمين ابتدأ يقول. هذا الجيل شرير. يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.

لوقا 11: 30 لانه كما كان يونان آية لاهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الانسان ايضا لهذا الجيل.

لوقا 11: 32 رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه. لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان. وهوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا.

أنا ويونان!

يونان النبى وإن كان أخطأ الطريق وأن كان عصى صوت الله مرة فهو على كل حال نبى الله وعاد إلى صوابه وبشر أهل نينوى وتابوا على يديه. وصلى يونان من بطن الحوت صلاة قوية مؤثرة معبرة عن الحالة التى هو فيها وسمع الله الصلاة واستجاب له. منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا 


وإننى أخطأ كثيرآ يا رب من يونان. يونان أخطأ مرة وأنا يا رب أخطأت مرات ومرات. يونان تاب ورجع وأنا يا ربى ما زلت فى عصيانى وعنادى. 

دعنى أُصلى لك فى هذه الأيام المباركة أيام التوبة لعلك تقبلنى يا الهى وأنت فى أعلى مجدك أدعوك أنا من أعماق البحر من بطن الحوت أُصلى لك ولا أستطيع السكوت.. إنى مُحتجز فى بطن الموت. إنى أحتضرُ.. ثم أموت إبتعادى عنك طال وطال. تعدى ثلاثة أيام بل شهور بل سنين.. كلها أنين. لكن من محبتك ياإلهى إننى لم أموت فم زالت روحى فى أرجوك يا ربى! أدبنى ولكن إلى الموت لا تسلمنى لأنه ليس فى الموت من يذكرك ولا فى الجحيم من يشكرك. أرجعنى يا رب وإن نفيتنى بعيدآ عنك قليلآ ولكن لاتفنينى. لا تزال فى قلبى شمعة ضعيفة ولكنها موقدة لا زلتُ فتيلة مدخنة. أُنفخ فيها من روحك القدوس فتتوهج من جديد. لا تنزع منى نقاوتى التى أخذتها فى معموديتى... أنت نصيبى وإن هربت من طريق نينوى إلى طريق ترشيش. هروبى حتمآ سيؤدى بى إلى الهلاك. إلى أين أذهب وأنا قد أمنت أنك يسوع المسيح إبن الله الحى.. أنت نصيب قرعتى. حبال التقسيم وقعت لى فى أرض خصبة. بددت نصيبى نعم عصيت حبيبى نعم. وأنت غضبت منى نعم. لكن الله لا يرفض إلى الأبد وإن أذل يعود ويرحم... عد يا رب وإنقذنى معايرى كثيرون يقولون لى فى كل يوم أين إلهك؟ إلهى حى الذى أعبده سيعود ينجينى حتى وإن كنت فى بطن الحوت أو فى جب الأسود أو فى أتون النار لأنه إله حى وباروسأعود أنظره وأشكره واسبح فى هيكله..


نينوى وأنا

"فلما رأى الله أيمانهم انهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة ندم الله على الشر الذى تكلم ان يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه" يو 3: 10

ما بين عامى 785 – 760 ق. م (تقريبا) طلب الله من يونان النبى ان يذهب الى مدينة نينوى ويبشر أهلها. مدينة تقع على بعد نحو نصف الميل إلى الشرق من نهر الدجلة، في ضواحي مدينة الموصل (في العراق) حاليا. وهي أهم مدن أشور التى كانت فى ذلك الزمان أقوى وأعظم قوة عالمية، وكانت عاصمة للإمبراطورية الآشورية.

يصف لنا ناحوم حالة الخطية التى آلت اليها تلك المدينة وانغماس أهلها فى كافة انواع الخطايا والشرور . "وحى على نينوى سفر رؤيا ناحوم الآلقوشى" نا 1:1 

مدينة متأمر شعبها على الرب "ماذا تفتكرون على الرب" نا 1 : 9 

مدينة امتلات من رجسات وزنى و كافة شهوات الجسد وسحر "من اجل زنى الزانية الحسنة الجمال صاحبة السحر البائعة أمما بزناها وقبائل بسحرها" ناحوم 3: 4 

وفى وسط كل ذلك يهتم الله بشعب تلك المدينة ويعد خطة لنجاتهم وتوبتهم وخلاص أهلها

الله يهتم بخلاص نفس كل انسان ويعد لذلك الخلاص، فقط يريد ان يرى رجوع نفس كل انسان عن طرقها الرديئة فى حالة توبة صادقة وانسحاق قلب فيشفق عليها. "أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى المدينة العظيمة" يو 4: 11 

يونان ومشكلة الثلاثة أيام والثلاث ليالى

* لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام و ثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام و ثلاث ليال (متى 12 : 40)

* و يسلمونه الى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به و يجلدوه و يصلبوه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم (متى 20 : 19)

يونان لا يمثل المسيح فى القبر بالجسد. لكن يمثل المسيح فى الجحيم بالروح.

المسيح عندما أسلم الروح انفصلت الروح عن الجسد، واللاهوت متحد بالروح واللاهوت متحد بالجسد. واتحاد اللاهوت بالروح وبالجسد اتحاد كامل ودائم لا ينفصل فالسيد المسيح لـه نزولين:

* نزول بالروح للجحيم أو نزول النفس للهاوية (أعمال 2: 27)

(نزل إلى الجحيم من قبل الصليب ـ القداس الإلهى) نزول الروح للجحيم هو ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالى.

* ونزول بالجسد للقبر. أما نزول الجسد فى القبر فيكون ثلاثة أيام (فى ثالث يوم قام). (متى 20: 19)

لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية و لا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا … سبق فرأى و تكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية و لا رأى جسده فساداً (أعمال 2: 27 ، 31).

كانت ظلمة على وجه الأرض كلها من الساعة السادسة (12 ظهراً) للتاسعة (3 بعد الظهر). ونحو الساعة التاسعة أى قبل الساعة التاسعة بقليل أى فى أثناء الظلمة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح.(متى 27: 46). فحسبت هذه الليلة (التى صرخ فيها بصوت عظيم) للروح ولم تحسب للجسد.

هذا الحساب على اساس التقويم اليهودى. فجزء الليل يعتبر الليل كله. وجزء اليوم يعتبر اليوم كله. واليوم يقال عن النهار وليس عن24 ساعة.

المراجع كتابين:

1ـ القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى لـه 40 عظة للموعوظين. عظة كاملة منهم عن يونان ونزول المسيح بالروح للهاوية.
2ـ باسيليوس الكبير "عن الروح القدس". 

يقول القديس باسيليوس ما معناه: هل لأن حادثة يونان ونزوله فى بطن الحوت قصة بسيطة. هل معنى هذا أن نزول المسيح للجحيم الذى ترمز لـه هذه الحادثة أمر بسيط كلا بل إنه أمر هام جداً. 

"لأنك لن تترك نفسى فى الهاوية، ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً" (أع 2: 27)

"سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح أنه لن تترك نفسه فى الهاوية، ولا رأى جسده فساداً". (اع 2: 31)

وفى القداس: "ونزل إلى الجحيم (الهاوية) من قبل الصليب".

وفى بطرس الأولى: "الذى فيه (أى فى الروح المحيي) أيضاً ذهب فكرز للأرواح التى فى السجن (لكى يحيها) (1بط 3: 3: 19) مماتاً فى الجسد لكن محيي فى الروح". (أى محيي فى النفس) (1بط3: 18)

منقوووول

صلوا لاجلى​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

*

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...




*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى على الموضوع مونيكا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى على الموضوع مونيكا*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*





*أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا 

العدرا تبارككم​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> شكرا
> 
> العدرا تبارككم​*



*أشكرك أخى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ق عادل (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 فبراير 2010)

ق عادل قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرب يباركك



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------

